# Myna birds



## Trish

I recently lost my African Grey to Zinc poisoning. I was so sure that i would never get another bird but the house is just sooo quiet.I dont want another Grey because It would prob remind me too much of the one ive just lost so I was thinking about getting a Myna Bird. Ive had a look about but I cant find any breeders in the south east area. Any one got any advice like how much should I expect to pay, what would I be letting myself in for etc etc?


----------



## scosha37

Sorry to hear of your loss..

Av had greys before and Amazons to and looked after a Myna bird before they can be very very dirty compared to Greys and i think they are harder to get and they can go for over 800 pounds i think.. they are great talkers the one i used to look after was great talker , I find you cant be close to a myna like a parrot, what about an Amazon there great to or a cockatoo?

Myna - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*I had a mynah he was a brilliant talker and very tame, the good thing about them is they mimick the voice as well  but there are very dirty smelly birds  we were forever cleaning the cage but he was lovley  good luck in your search as i dont thing there are many about these days *


----------



## Freebird

You can often see Myna birds for sale in Cage and Avairy magazine, they list plenty of breeders too.

As mentioned do be prepared for the mess though, the are a softbill bird so need quite a different kind of diet. 

They are highly intelligent though and still demand lots of toys and can be extremely friendly


----------



## Trish

Thank you all for your advice & feed back. You can rest assured I will be taking it all on board & will not be rushing into anything. My pets are for the long term so I have to get it right.
Thanks again.
Trish x


----------



## pugsley Adams

Trish said:


> I recently lost my African Grey to Zinc poisoning. I was so sure that i would never get another bird but the house is just sooo quiet.I dont want another Grey because It would prob remind me too much of the one ive just lost so I was thinking about getting a Myna Bird. Ive had a look about but I cant find any breeders in the south east area. Any one got any advice like how much should I expect to pay, what would I be letting myself in for etc etc?


may I suggest the heeling process first, this well help you to be thinking more clearly and not make and impluse purchase. sorry about your loss, I have four of my own birds and love them as if they were my very own children! feather hugs to ya!


----------



## sullivan

Have you considered a hand reared conure they can be nice pets, but can be a bit noisey depending on breed.


----------



## pugsley Adams

sullivan said:


> Have you considered a hand reared conure they can be nice pets, but can be a bit noisey depending on breed.


The green cheek conures tend to be so cuddly and wonderful quiet pets. I totally love these birds, and if you want a cuddlier then they are the one for you. The sun conures are very loud in fact not ideal for close living arrangements, not at all. Trust me, very beautiful but the noise level is far to great. The painted conure/yellow sided conure/black capped conure are all from the green cheek family and make wonderful cuddle pet birds. Just make sure to get one that is hand feed and has been handled by the breeder.


----------

